# sa citizenship ????



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

after getting prp n non citizenship id whats the steps need to take to get citizenship where to apply what documents etc???????


----------



## kasia_durban (May 17, 2016)

you can only apply after 10 years , when did you receive your PRP?


----------



## kasia_durban (May 17, 2016)

read more info here :
Department of Home Affairs - Citizenship


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

kasia_durban said:


> you can only apply after 10 years , when did you receive your PRP?


its almost 2years now i have got my PR


----------



## kasia_durban (May 17, 2016)

colesbergkhn said:


> its almost 2years now i have got my PR


you need to be PRP Holder for 10 years before you are eligible to apply for citizenship


----------

